# Dropdead @ CHE -8-27-(thurs.) in sd, ca, anyone?



## misanthropicrustacian (Aug 27, 2014)

anyone else on here going? , well, should see a crowd there anyways,, better be, it may be the che's last good show!!
-cheers


----------

